# Steam down? Steam funktioniert nicht - Alle Störungen und Meldungen



## MarcHatke (10. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam down? Steam funktioniert nicht - Alle Störungen und Meldungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam down? Steam funktioniert nicht - Alle Störungen und Meldungen


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2015)

Das Wichtigste ist vor allem, dass man beim Einloggen einstellt, dass das PW gespeichert wird. Wenn dann Steam mal nicht erreichbar ist, dann kann man sich jederzeit auch offline einloggen. Da kann man Steam dann auch völlig ohne Internet nutzen. Die Spiele, die man zocken will, müssen allerdings schon installiert sein. Offlineinstallation gibt es in Steam ja nicht. Wenn die aber installiert sind, geht es auch eigentlich jederzeit im Offlinemodus.


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Wichtigste ist vor allem, dass man beim Einloggen einstellt, dass das PW gespeichert wird. Wenn dann Steam mal nicht erreichbar ist, dann kann man sich jederzeit auch offline einloggen. Da kann man Steam dann auch völlig ohne Internet nutzen. Die Spiele, die man zocken will, müssen allerdings schon installiert sein. Offlineinstallation gibt es in Steam ja nicht. Wenn die aber installiert sind, geht es auch eigentlich jederzeit im Offlinemodus.



das nervige ist nur das wenn man sich erneut einwählen will man das PW neu einbegeben muss, was blöde ist bei einem langem, kompliziertem ist :/


----------



## Meisterhobbit (10. Juni 2015)

Hahaha, die Bequemlichkeit des modernen Internets... da beklagt man sich schon, wenn man irgendwo ein Passwort eingeben muss 
Und Shadow_Man hat schon vollkommen recht. Wenn man diese Tipps beherzigt, kann man so ziemlich alles problemlos offline zocken, was sich halt offline zocken lässt... der einzige kleine Haken dabei ist, dass Achievements, die man offline womöglich erspielt, nicht freigeschaltet werden, aber das ist ja an sich auch halb so wild


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Hahaha, die Bequemlichkeit des modernen Internets... da beklagt man sich schon, wenn man irgendwo ein Passwort eingeben muss



-.-
ja ne Troll, ist ja nur über 26 Zeichen lang ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Hahaha, die Bequemlichkeit des modernen Internets... da beklagt man sich schon, wenn man irgendwo ein Passwort eingeben muss
> Und Shadow_Man hat schon vollkommen recht. Wenn man diese Tipps beherzigt, kann man so ziemlich alles problemlos offline zocken, was sich halt offline zocken lässt... der einzige kleine Haken dabei ist, dass Achievements, die man offline womöglich erspielt, nicht freigeschaltet werden, aber das ist ja an sich auch halb so wild



Das kommt dann auf das jeweilige Spiel an. Es gibt auch Spiele, die kann man offline zocken und die Achievements werden dann in Steam freigeschaltet sobald man wieder online geht.


----------



## Chronik (10. Juni 2015)

Wer weiß was dahinter steckt??? Vielleicht ein Hacker oder doch Serverüberlastungen? Ein Glück passiert das noch vor dem Summer Sale!


----------



## Meisterhobbit (10. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> -.-
> ja ne Troll, ist ja nur über 26 Zeichen lang ...


Tja, wer so übervorsichtig ist, muss halt wohl auch einen Preis für diese Extra-Sichterheit zahlen... ich hatte in den letzten 10 Jahren noch nie Schwierigkeiten mit meinem 6-Zeichen-Steam-Passwort  Aber um fair zu bleiben, wären es 20 Zeichen mehr, hätte ich auch keine Lust, das öfter als unbedingt nötig einzugeben^^


----------



## Exar-K (10. Juni 2015)

Es gab die letzten Tage Probleme?
Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, konnte problemlos spielen.


----------



## WeeFilly (10. Juni 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Es gab die letzten Tage Probleme?
> Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, konnte problemlos spielen.



Hm. Die Welt ist ungerecht.

Das ich offline nichts installieren kann ist ja schon nervig genug; aber wehe, Steam fällt aus und ich hab' nicht alle Updates 'runtergeladen! Dann kann man offline das Spiel nicht spielen, weil ein (unbegonnenes!) Update "queued" ist. Was man aber offline nicht 'runterladen kann. Wie wenig durchdacht ist das bitte!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> -.-
> ja ne Troll, ist ja nur über 26 Zeichen lang ...



Das is aber nun echt was arg übertrieben ^^  Als ob jemand versuchen würde, krampfhaft Dein Passwort per PW-Generator zu hacken. ^^  Wird der Steam-Account nicht eh nach X Fehlversuchen kurz nacheinander erst Mal für einige Minuten oder sogar bis zur Freischaltung über die bekannte email-Adresse gesperrt?  

Mehr als 6-8 Stellen (dabei auch Sonderzeichen einbauen) sind an sich mehr als übertrieben, vor allem wenn es keine Website/Anwendung ist, bei der ein "Hacker" alle denkbaren Kombinationen per Tool durchrattern lassen kann, ohne dass das System dann den Account erst Mal kurz lahmlegt


----------



## MrFob (10. Juni 2015)

> Am 12. Juni traten mehrere Probleme gleichzeitig auf.



Cool, wenn ihr das naechste mal eure Zeitmaschine benutzt, koennt ihr mir die Lottozahlen fuer's naechste Wochenende mailen? Danke! 

Zu Steam: Hab nix gemerkt. Bin aber z Zt. auch nicht so oft drin. Hoffentlich kriegen sie sich dann auch bald wieder ein.


----------

